# Larry's Performance R/C'S Carpet



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

This firday is the first day of racing for the season.
Firday only right now, we hope to see you there for some fun. Foam and rubber.
Thanks. Dennis.


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Times?
Ken


----------



## Tom.G (Aug 26, 2005)

Im pretty sure as last season was sign in closes at 7 and races start at 7:30 pm. Hope to see you all out there!

Tom


----------



## Tom.G (Aug 26, 2005)

http://www.larrysperformancercs.com/cgi-bin/category.cgi?category=Race_and_Track_Information

all the info you need


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks to all the racers that came out to Larry's for the first Friday night of the season. 30 entries and lot of fun! 
Fast and Furious fun. I hope to see everyone at Larry's this week for some good on road action.
Stock Sedan, 19 turn, 12th scale stock and if we get mini coopers or F-1 rubber tires we'll run those, too. Three quals and a main starting at 7, what better way to spend a Friday night!
Thanks, Dennis.


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

I would like to get a feel for how many F1 drivers there are out there and how regularly they would be interested in running.


----------



## FLCL (Aug 29, 2005)

Dennis:

please post Sunday start times. and when.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Racing is only on Friday's for now.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

I look forward to seeing everyone this Friday at Larry's.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Great turnout! Especially with the Toledo CRL. Thanks to all the new faces, and the guys from Bay City. We hope to see you this Friday at Larry's!


----------



## BIGG-K (Sep 2, 2002)

Dennis are you guys getting out before or around 11:00. I have to be at work at midnight.


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

How many racers running 1/12th stock on fridays ? 
Bob


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)




----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Motor City Hamilton said:


>


 So is that a yes Hammy ??? or are you flashing back to saturday .......


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

I may just make it out to Larry's for some Friday night 1/12th scale. I'll be there with smileys on!!


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Great to hear it Keith. So far rcsilly for the first 2 weeks we have had one heat each night. And biggk we were out by 11 this week.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

See everyone on Friday at Larry's!


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Just wanted to let everyone know that we will be starting a point series on Friday nights dates are: 
Nov 4 
Nov 18 
Dec 2 
Dec 16 
Dec 23 
Dec 30 

Points will be based on a best 5 of 6 
race entry will be the same $10.00 for the first class and $5.00 for the second 
also $5.00 for the Rookies any questions please call us at 586-997-4840


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Dennis - We appreciate that you scheduled around the CRL weekends. I think I can make all of these Friday nights. Thanks.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks Keith, we will hold a regular club night (no Points) when the crl is in lansing and indiana. For the larrys race December 10th we will not hold a friday night race so all the CRL folks can come and dial in that night. 
Thanks, Dennis.


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Now thats how it should be ......... thanks Dennis :thumbsup: 
Keith , let me know when you plan on racing friday nights , I'll try to make it out to run with you .
see you soon , Bob Cates


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Not going to make it tonight. Got a client meeting from 3 to 6 tonight and my wife is taking me out for a birthday dinner. This meeting better not take more than 3 hours.  I'm thinking that 11/5 is a good night to start up at Larry's.


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Yeah , tonite is out for me as well , the 5 th should be OK , let me know later in the week for sure .
Bob


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks to everyone who raced with us last night. We had quite a good time at Larry's. 30 entries with a heat of mini coopers and 19 stock sedans. Man, that is a competitive class.
Remember the points series starts this coming Friday. It runs through December and doesn't interfere with the CRL traveling series. I invite you to come race with us at Larry's. What are you doing for fun on a Friday night?
Thanks, Dennis.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Nov 4 
Nov 18 
Dec 2 
Dec 16 
Dec 23 
Dec 30

Dates do not conflict with CRL.
Points will be based on a best 5 of 6.
Race entry will be the same $10.00 for the first class and $5.00 for the second. 
Also $5.00 for the Rookies any questions please call us at 586-997-4840


----------



## BIGG-K (Sep 2, 2002)

Well maybe one friday I'll make it out there. Moving sucks!!! Are you guys going to do Sundays at all this year?


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Sundays are up in the air, but not as of now. C'mon Kev, your choosing between moving and making the wife happy and RC!? Where are your priorities.lol.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Just a reminder... the first night for points is this Friday.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Any 1/12th scale stocks for this Friday? Looks like me and R/C Silly. Greg, I think we'd even let you run a mod in the class - you'll break anyway.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Larry's had 41 entries on Friday. Thanks for racing with us. Stock sedan, 19 turn, 12th scale and mini coopers. Come out this Friday and join us. No points, but we still will have club racing. What are you doing next Friday? Spend it racing at Larry's! 
Thanks, Dennis.


----------



## Impdog (May 23, 2003)

How big is the track,in the picture it looks good size? LMN THANKS


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm working on getting in on 1/12 just need batts and a body see u guys soon


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

80' x 40' Thanks for checking us out.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

We look forward to racing with you this Friday night at Larry's!
12th scale, Sedan, and Mini Coopers. 
Thanks, Dennis.


----------



## beerbarron (Nov 14, 2005)

Any interest in running a rubber class? 19t perhaps?


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Yes, we are open to rubber tires.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Just a reminder that this Friday November 18th at Larry's is the second night of our point series.
Here is The rest of the points schedule. No conflicts with CRL or CLeveland. 
Nov 18 
Dec 2 
Dec 16 
Dec 23 
Dec 30 

Points based on best 5 of 6 races.
Get in this week and you can still make 5 out of the 6.
Any questions or to sign in by phone please call Larry's at 586-997-4840.
We also will be Club racing the day after Thankgiving, so plan ahead if you have it off.
What are you doing for fun this Friday? Join us at Larry's!
Thanks, Dennis.


----------



## Chip Foose (Nov 14, 2005)

RCsilly - showdown at Larry's this Friday in 1/12th stock?


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Sorry , not this friday , maybe next tho , I'll be at Halo sat and sun for the Champs warmup .........
Bob


----------



## kennywiz (Nov 14, 2005)

D. Holcomb said:


> 80' x 40' Thanks for checking us out.


Also, Chinese dirtbike, go kart, and mini bike obsticles around every turn.

Be sure to try out the mini and slot car tracks too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Dennis, the track was only 76' before Larry shortened it, it;s quite a bit narrower as well now


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

I look forward to seeing everyone this Fiday at Larry's.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Dennis - I'm going to try to make it for some 1/12th stock. Work is nuts right now, so I hope I can get out in time. I'll call ahead and register if I can make it. I really need the practice for the Larry's CRL on 12/10.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Dennis - I'm going to try to make it for some 1/12th stock. Work is nuts right now, so I hope I can get out in time. I'll call ahead and register if I can make it. I really need the practice for the Larry's CRL on 12/10.


Practice all you want I'm still beating you in the main.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Ahh-pre race excuses already Keith?


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

what's next Keith? "The Neon hit me"


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Just a reminder that we will be racing this Friday night, the day after Thanksgiving. Come out and join us for some fun!


----------



## 007 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Oval !!!*

7 Days In A Week And "no" Oval Thats My Loc. Track Thanks. Road Isn't The Only Racing Just My Op.


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

Yes.. it isnt the only racing, but on-road brings in more then 5 guys a week to run on the track.

-Bobby


----------



## 007 (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks. Bob For Your Op. Just Like A Hard Core "on-road" Racer. But Bob What I Was Asking Is Simple It's Called Change Up The Track Pick A Day The More Races The Beater For Us Oval & Road Sorry No-road At My Loc. Track


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

The thing is is that Larry has tried to race oval at various times over the last 3 years, that I can remember. And, turn-out was too low - especially when Lansing was running their oval program.

The other thing to remember is track set-up and tear-down. Larry doesn't make much off of the race programs. He makes the majority of his money on the store. So, he isn't going to pay his guys to have to tear-down/set up the road-course/oval track every week when they could be in the store selling.

-Rich


----------



## 007 (Nov 9, 2005)

THANKS FOR THE INSIT ON MAKING A HOBBY SHOP WORK. DON'T HIRE WORKERS THAT DO NOT HELP BRING MORE RACER & MONEYIN . IT TACKS A HOUR AT THE MOST 45MIN IF NOT YOU HAVE SOME LAZE :drunk:  NICKS/BAY CITY /M.P /SOO/ AND SO ON I RACED LARRY DIRT SPRINT BACK IN THE DAYS. I CAN DRIVE 2 TO3 HOURS FOR OVAL AT TRACK THAT HAVE THE TIME. THANKS MY OP


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

007 said:


> Thanks. Bob For Your Op. Just Like A Hard Core "on-road" Racer. But Bob What I Was Asking Is Simple It's Called Change Up The Track Pick A Day The More Races The Beater For Us Oval & Road Sorry No-road At My Loc. Track


I guess you could call me a hardcore "on-road" and "oval" racer. Ask around as I run both equally pretty much. We have tried to run Oval at Larry's every year since he has been at this location and no one comes. It ends up being maybe 5 people. And yes we tell everyone and give ample notice. We try it for a few weeks and still no one else shows up. Their is usually more then 5 guys practicing on-road on any given day so it just doesn't justify trying to run oval. Please see that this has been tried before and at Larry's it just doesn't work. So don't think it is Larry's is anti-oval as it has been tried.

If you are looking to race oval their are established oval racing programs in Lansing and Bay City and many of the racers at those tracks drive over 2 hours so the competition is always good. 

Brian


----------



## C5R-Racing (Sep 2, 2004)

007 said:


> THANKS FOR THE INSIT ON MAKING A HOBBY SHOP WORK. DON'T HIRE WORKERS THAT DO NOT HELP BRING MORE RACER & MONEYIN . IT TACKS A HOUR AT THE MOST 45MIN IF NOT YOU HAVE SOME LAZE :drunk:  NICKS/BAY CITY /M.P /SOO/ AND SO ON I RACED LARRY DIRT SPRINT BACK IN THE DAYS. I CAN DRIVE 2 TO3 HOURS FOR OVAL AT TRACK THAT HAVE THE TIME. THANKS MY OP


  someone needs spell check! :drunk:


----------



## DISH (Nov 8, 2002)

Anyone for some rubber-tire 19T sedan Friday?


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

You are entitled to your opinion, but a turnout is a turnout. If you showed up with 50 people to race oval, I know Larry well enough to know that he would accomodate you, as far as I can tell this isnt the case. I dont think that the crew is lazy, they are busy running a store and to take an hour or more out to setup an oval and the same time or more to setup a new road course for Fridays takes too many people off the sales floor. As far as I can see oval is pretty dead, maybe not in other areas but around here at least.


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

*oval racing*

maybe he should try just doing a special event one day a month like mt. pleasant or jackson use to do one sat. a month might just draw a larger crowd and make it worth his while. i agree 5 people are not worth having to go to all the trouble but the racers are out there looking for a place to run


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

hobbyten said:


> maybe he should try just doing a special event one day a month like mt. pleasant or jackson use to do one sat. a month might just draw a larger crowd and make it worth his while. i agree 5 people are not worth having to go to all the trouble but the racers are out there looking for a place to run


We tried that once as well. The funny part was guys from IL, IN, and OH showed up but not the ones 20 mins from the track.


----------



## beerbarron (Nov 14, 2005)

DISH said:


> Anyone for some rubber-tire 19T sedan Friday?



I would like to run on Friday, 19t rubber, yes, yes, yes.


----------



## C5R-Racing (Sep 2, 2004)

DISH said:


> Anyone for some rubber-tire 19T sedan Friday?



gonna try (still haven't fixed my evo since screwz)


----------



## BIGG-K (Sep 2, 2002)

Good luck on the oval thing. I've tried to get Sunday on road going, and people show up on Sunday. But Larry dont seem to want to do it. I'm off tonite so I'll be there to beat and bash with Chris Warren and friends.


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

anyone got a charger they dont use laying around? looking to drop 50-75$ soon as I get one I'm there. (sorry to hijack the thread a little) oh and btw I'll race 1/12 oval and or on road


----------



## DISH (Nov 8, 2002)

Not able to make it out tonight...refinishing basement!
Next Friday fer sure.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks to all who came out this week. Nice turn out. Fridays has been a lot of fun this year, especially the mini coopers and the sedans. We have had excellent numbers of people turning out this season for those two classes. Just a reminder that this week (Dec. 2) is a points night and the folowing week (Dec. 9) there will be no Friday racing just practice because of the big CRL event on Saturday the 10th. 
What are you doing on Friday nights? Were racing at Larry's. 
Thanks, Dennis.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Dennis - do you know when practice opens on Friday's? Does it run along with the store hours? Thanks.


----------



## kennywiz (Nov 14, 2005)

Have enough people showed up Sunday to justify racing. Can't make it out Fridays now.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Keith, yes practice is always open along store hours. I have also heard nothing in regards to any other race days.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

I appreciate all the racers who came out for Friday racing. 56 entries and a whole lot of fun. The minis are really just a hoot. There doesn't seem to be much 12th scale interest this season though. The other numbers have been very strong. 
Just a reminder that this Friday Dec. 9th is a practice day only till 9pm because of the CRL race on Saturday the 10th. 
Thanks, Dennis.


----------



## Impdog (May 23, 2003)

Planing on coming up the 10th how long does it take from Toledo to your track? thanks


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I would plan on about a 2 hour travel time.

It takes me about 45 minutes to get to Josh's track from Ann Arbor, and Larry's is about an hour away for me.

-Rich


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

Keith was at the track Saturday, he made the lanes a little wider than it was Friday. Pretty technical layout, fun to drive.......but don't go off line. With the traction compound required if you get in the fuzz you are done, no more traction for a few laps. Hopefully with a full week of running and practice Friday the traction will be way up for Saturday.

Bobby and I may go up there later to run a few packs.

Hope you guys have fun next weekend, I have to do some work stuff next weekend...in Orlando.

Ted


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Ted - bummer you can't make it again.  They don't give you a break, eh? 

-Rich


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks to everyone who came out and raced with us last week. The next 2 weeks are the last for the points series , but everyone of course is welcome. Mini Coopers continue to be very popular. We hope to see you this Friday at Larry's.

Dennis.


----------



## xrayrc (Oct 1, 2004)

Dennis,

Thank you for the great race. Great layout great people and great time as usual

Peter


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Wow, lots of racers joined us for a big Friday before Christmas. Stock sedan was very competitive. Mini Cooper's are off the hook! We even have a great rookie turnout. Thanks to everyone who has made Friday's at Larry's so much fun. Next week is the last week of the points series. Come out and join us. What are you doing on Friday night? Come race with us at Larry's!

Merry Christmas,
Dennis.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

You're invited to come out and race with us tonight, at Larry's. 
What else are you doing on a Friday night?

Thanks, Dennis.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

The point series results in and the winners can pick up thier prizes at the hobby shop. I will also post those on the web shortly. Thanks for coming out and spending Friday racing at Larry's.
Dennis.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Last Friday at Larry's we had a great turnout including 19 turn rubber, Mini Coopers and stock sedan. Thanks to all the new rookies and Mini Cooper racers we had. Stock sedan is still very stong along with the Mini Coopers. 
We'll start another point series in a couple of weeks, too. No exact dates yet.
John Drazba and Al Whisker have gift certificates to pick up as well from the last point series. 
We hope to see you on Friday night at Larry's for some on road action.
Thanks again, Dennis.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
FYI.
Larry's will be running Stadium on Sunday's 
The schedule is as follows: 
Sunday Racing Starting on Jan 22 2006 
doors at 10 a.m. racing starts at 11 a.m. 

Rates as follows 
Parctice $1.00 per hour or $3.00 for the day 
Racing is $10.00 for stock and or mod classes and $5.00 for rookies 
Mini trucks and buggies as well
Any Questions please call us at: 
586-997-4840


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Well, I guess you'll not see me at Larry's this year then. With work I can't make it out on Friday's and with no roadcourse on Sundays, there's no reason to come. CEFX here I come.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Sorry we won't see you Greg. I hope anyone that wants to do some racing on a Friday night will join us. 
Thanks, Dennis.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

We had a good night of racing on Friday at Larry's. We are currently running Foam for stock and rubber for 19 turn right now. Mini Coopers are still a very fun class with good attendance. 
We will Starting our next point series on Friday the 27th so come on out. I'll have more info on the point series shortly, length and dates, but I Invite you to plan ahead and come out and run the series with us. Last Series one racer ended up with $125 gift certificate. Not bad for 6 races. Again the next series starts up on Jan. 27th. with details to follow.
What are you doing on Friday nights? Come out, have some fun, and race with us at Larry's.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Wow, what a good night of Friday night racing at Larry's. 7 heats and 38 racers. The numbers and fun have been very good.
Our point series starts this week January 27th, come out and join us.
Sedan 19 turn rubber, Sedan stock foam, and Mini Coopers.
What are you doing on Friday nights? Come have some fun with us at Larry's.
Thanks, Dennis.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

By popular demand, the Friday point series at Larry's that starts Jan. 27 will be a another:
POINT AND POKER SERIES.
Points-for the racing winners.
Poker-random prizes, lots of fun. 
2 series in one twice the fun!
Best 5 of 7 races, 
Here are the dates and the series does not conflict with the CRL.

January 27
Febuary 3-10-17
March 3-17-24

Again, Point and Poker series best 5 of 7
Starts this week.
19 turn rubber, stock sedan foam, mini coopers.
What are you doing on Friday's?
Come race and have fun with us at Larry's.
Thanks, Dennis.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks to all the racers who came out last week, another fun week and great turnout. 
This is the second week of the point and poker series and there is still time to get in.
What are you doing on Friday nights? Come out and race with us at Larry's!


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks to all the racers who have coming out and racing with us on Friday's. The fun factor has been very high and the number of racers has been very good, last week we had 40. 
What are you doing on Fridays? Come out and race with us at Larry's.
Thanks, Dennis.


----------



## The Mack (Feb 11, 2006)

well I just might show up to see if there are any fimiliar faces from the stone age


----------



## The Mack (Feb 11, 2006)

D. Holcomb said:


> What else are you doing on a Friday night?


going on a trim hunt


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

I hope to see you f9or some Friday fun at Larry's!


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Last week we had over 40 entries for sedan and mini coopers again. Come out and join us! What are you doing on Friday night? You're invited to spend it racing with us at Larry's!
Thanks, Dennis.


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Looking forward to racing again tonight. Think I found some more speed in the car. 
-Racer Rob-


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

35 racers last night Lots of fun and good racing! Thanks to Kevin and Kyle for coming over. Also this is a reminder that prizes from the point-poker series can be picked up. We gave away $850 in prizes last week.
What are you doing on Friday nights? Come out and race with us at Larrys!
Thanks, Dennis.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

We will be racing this Good Friday at Larry's. Hope to see you there.


----------



## DISH (Nov 8, 2002)

Really nice to see everyone at my old stomping grounds Friday. Wish I could race over there every Friday. Thanks Dennis, Larry, etc. You guys are first class all the way!


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

TY and to you as well. Nice to see Chris, Brad, and the Canadian contigient! We are still are getting nice turnouts on fridays, Come out and join us!
Dennis.


----------

